# I can't eait until trigger opens...



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday we saw absolutely massive triggerfish. I mean they were pushing 8-10 lbs. Biggest I've ever sean. Any idea when it opens?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

2018


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

you gonna be hungry!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I thought the same thing, lol


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jan 1- jan1 
8:38am-9:56am


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes I think they should rename triggers, Rabbit fish they reproduce like rabbits. However some season is needed because they are such an easy target for fishermen and divers. I remember when there were no regulations back in the 70s it was not a problem to get 50 or 60 nice triggers of one car body. But this season is so short they are overrunning the spots. Hopefully they will realize this and do something sensible with the seasons. Maybe something like the Snapper.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

We are going to start to lose slow divers to them


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

redlegs said:


> We are going to start to lose slow divers to them


Just don't add OLD to your statement Red😧


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

We were in about 120' of water Saturday and you could literally catch them on top of the water around the boat. Never seen anything like it. Had a very difficult getting a bait to the bottom and you can forget trying for mingo.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Jan 1- jan1
> 8:38am-9:56am




LOL...so true...so true


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

The triggers are the worst I have ever seen them right now. Was out the other day and they were boiling on the surface trying to eat the cigar minnows. Threw back a remora and it looked like a bunch of piranhas on it. Started trolling and caught about a 6 lber on a plug through the top of the head...never seen anything like it. 2 weeks prior caught 2 on 1 trolling plug. Can't wait till season comes in...please catch all that you can--they are truly aggravating.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I emailed FWC with a request to know what the reasons and plans for closure are. We'll see what they say.


----------



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

According to the powers that be... Total allowable catch was far exceeded the year before and gulf states continued to allow fishing in their waters, therefore Feds shut down with no new proposed opening date for next year yet.

As usual they are not seeing what we see and these regulations continue to stink. We saw some massive triggers when we dove 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Logic goes out the window with regard to fisheries management. It should be called what it is, mis-management. It's getting harder and harder to find places to fish where they have not taken over.


----------

